# Chieftec Hi-Fi Series HM-02B HTPC Case



## Darksaber (Sep 3, 2008)

Chieftec's new HM-02B HTPC case has been specifically designed to support regular sized graphics cards and power supplies. Integrated in this very reasonably priced media PC enclosure are a VFD display, card reader and vibration dampening for optical and hard drives, making it one of the best choices on the market we encountered so far.

*Show full review*


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 24, 2008)

That is a very roomy HTPC case, I wonder if i could get a 4870 X2 to fit in there?


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 24, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> That is a very roomy HTPC case, I wonder if i could get a 4870 X2 to fit in there?



Do you have a mATX board that would go with the 4870X2


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 24, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> Do you have a mATX board that would go with the 4870X2



not at the moment no.


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 24, 2008)

What one you planning on gettin jbunch ?

I'd like one of these for transporting my rig to my friends, if it fitted my atx


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 24, 2008)

Nothing soon, I was just toying with the idea of building an htpc based gaming box.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 24, 2008)

Id love to snatch this up, but its as much as a high end Full Server Tower or Mid Tower Chassis. Hopefully it will be about 100 dollars lower in the US. I love it though.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 24, 2008)

It's nice and i am currently after a PC \ Laptop that uses real low power and this case is nice but $200  thats a day light robbery..


----------



## theJesus (Sep 25, 2008)

damn it, all the really nice htpc cases that I like always come with those displays that make 'em cost even more.  I don't care about the display cuz I want to use the case for a DAW, and this case looks perfect for that, except it's steel.


----------

